# What's the longest street or avenue in your city?



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Yonge is not the longest street IN Toronto. That would be Steeles, at 39km, on the northern fringe of the city. Yonge is 18km.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think technically Yonge Street is the longest, as it turns into a highway headed north. In any case, it is one heck of a long street. Here is a photo of it taken by fdl1313 from a northern suburb of Toronto- Richmond Hill, looking south toward downtown:










It is mostly gentle downhill slope from this vantage point to downtown, and would make for an
extremely pleasant bicycle ride! Coming back up would not be as pleasant......


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Jayayess1190 said:


> "Many Philadelphians boast that 12 mile long Broad Street is the longest straight street in the world. However, that honor goes to Western Avenue in Chicago, which is a 23 ½ mile straightaway.


Uh... There are tons of straight-line roads that are longer than that. Hell, there are at least half a dozen in Metro Detroit that are longer than that:

Here's a list of ones that I found:

12 Mile Rd - 32 miles
Middlebelt Rd - 30 miles
Inkster Rd - 29 miles
8 Mile Rd - 29 miles
Telegraph Rd - 29 miles
Ford Rd - 25 miles
9 Mile Rd - 24 miles

Here is a Google Map of the various roads. The only one that might have a little too much variation in its "straight" path is Telegraph Rd. But Inkster and Middlebelt are about as straight as a road that was laid out over 100 years ago could be.

In Los Angeles you can find Base Line Rd that basically runs for 36 miles through the Inland Empire. Further north in Lancaster J Ave runs for about 40 miles along a straight line. In Phoenix Baseline Rd runs about 44 miles.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

As far as the longest street in the city of Detroit, that title belongs to Warren Ave:









It runs for 19 miles (31 km) from city border to city border. (Though about 3 km of that actually runs through the suburb of Dearborn.)


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh I'm surprised! never I imagined streets and avenues so long.Also I thought the longest street was in Mexico City cause is the biggest city in the world for its population. It's been very interesting to know more about cities of you. Images speak by theirselves and I got a lot of information that I didn't know. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta's Peachtree Street...37m/60km


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

In Santiago it is the Americo Vespucio Circunvalation, 64 kilometres long.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

In Mexicali, it´s Lazaro Cardenas Blvd. It is about 19 km long. They are planning to extend it towards west.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> In Santiago it is the Americo Vespucio Circunvalation, 64 kilometres long.
> 
> ^^
> Thanks for the info. What's about Alameda ?


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

In San Francisco it is Mission Street. 7.73 Miles from the Bay to Daly City.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mission_Street


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> jcarloschile said:
> 
> 
> > In Santiago it is the Americo Vespucio Circunvalation, 64 kilometres long.
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

monkeyronin said:


> Yonge is not the longest street IN Toronto. That would be Steeles, at 39km, on the northern fringe of the city. Yonge is 18km.


I agree. Under the definition of the City of Toronto today, the longest street should be heading west-east since that axis is larger than north-south.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> nestor morales said:
> 
> 
> > It's 26 kilometres long, I also measured it.
> ...


----------



## RogerioAndrade (Sep 12, 2008)

I think this is a very controversial thread, since some of the places mentioned here are not properly streets or avenues, but roads.

Anyway, I live in Sao Paulo, Brazil, and our longest avenue is Sapopemba Avenue - 46 km long. It doesn´t surpasses the limit of the city, instead, it only runs through the East Section of it. 
Considering roads that starts in or passes through the city, our longest is the Fernao Dias Highway, with 1181 Km


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> jcarloschile said:
> 
> 
> > ^^
> ...


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

RogerioAndrade said:


> I think this is a very controversial thread, since some of the places mentioned here are not properly streets or avenues, but roads.


There really isn't a line that separates "roads" from "streets". While you can broadly define either term (i.e. a road is for passing through, while a street is for local traffic), you can't really go case by case and determine what is a road and what is a street.


----------



## Jinky (Sep 16, 2008)

Duke Street, Runs from the city centre to Parkhead, considered to be the longest street in the UK.


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

what about for NYC as a whole and one for each boro?


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't know if this is accurate or not, but these are the longest streets I found:

New York - Broadway - 16.2 miles

STATEN ISLAND - Hylan Blvd - 13.5 miles
MANHATTAN - Broadway - 13.4 miles
QUEENS - Northern Blvd - 11.3 miles
BROOKLYN - Atlantic Ave - 10.0 miles
BRONX - White Plains Rd - 7.3 miles


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

broadway avenue in vancouver is about 12 km before it turns into Lougheed Highway

Hastings street is about 13 km

Kingsway is about 13 km

i think those would be the three longest streets


----------

